# Crankshaft pulley sticks out. Out of alignment????



## Scruze101 (May 9, 2021)

It all started when my crankshaft seal is leaking I found a replacement parts for got the puller tool and pulled it out. Well all the steps you need to align the crankshaft pulley Notch with the engine cover notch but when I installed the pulley it wouldn't sit back all the way and be flush with the other ones. Any idea how to repair or fix HELP


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Jiggle it around, it should go back in. Look inside and make sure the gears allow it to slide in all the way. I think it's the oil pump gear.


----------



## Scruze101 (May 9, 2021)

Yeah the oil pump gear did slide down so once I get past that it still doesn't sit all the way back I bought a new harmonic balancer and pulley I'm about to go pick it up and see what happens but I will take further look inside of it


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Did you end up getting it back on proper?


----------

